
Face Off: Law Enforcement Use of Face Recognition Technology - lainon
https://www.eff.org/wp/law-enforcement-use-face-recognition
======
jfaucett
I'm not sure I agree with much of the prescription here. I mean it sounds
decent, but there are a couple problems.

1\. There is immense good that could come from capturing data all the time:
Correctly finding criminals, predicting crimes before they happen, saving
peoples lives who are danger, helping the homeless, building better cities,
preventing pollution, etc, etc.

2\. Given the immense power of the technology do you really expect Governments
to follow any of the laws when it comes to push and shove?

3\. The amount of litigation and bureaucratic costs to ensure all these
policies are followed is going to be huge.

4\. How many people don't care about the collection? If everyone is fine with
a Government collecting image data of every one all the time, all arguments
against this seem mute.

So alternatively, I think I'd much rather be for just making all the data open
access and having a massive image database anyone can use for any product they
can think of. This would allow every company or individual to benefit. If the
model used for prediction is biased and gives a false positive, any citizen
could easily show his innocence by using data from another location.

This probably won't be a popular idea I'm expressing, just throwing it out
there though, to see what anyone can bring against it.

